

Dealswolf – Sales Pipeline - prajwalpratap
http://www.dealswolf.com/

======
prajwalpratap
Often in a startup, we come across a phase where we need to make deals with
several parties that can contribute and help us. The better organised the
dealing is, faster the growth. Dealswolf is a sales pipeline designed to help
startups keep track, plan and organise their deals with simple Drag n Drop
triggers. We are here to make your sales pipeline simpler!

